

Nanoracks deploys two small satellites from ISS - ChuckMcM
http://nanoracks.com/nanoracks-deploys-two-small-satellites/

======
ChuckMcM
These are pretty cool. Given the amount of compute you can fit into a small
box, an array of these things it seems like you could simulate a fairly large
aperture camera with an array of these things and 10Mp imagers on them.

------
anigbrowl
Being from Ireland/UK, this conjured up an image of tiny jackets with high-
tech pockets.

Leave me alone, it's Friday.

